# Flathead out of Portage Lakes



## obiefan (Jul 18, 2007)

Read more from the Akron Beacon Journal

http://www.ohio.com/news/top_stories/18542089.html


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice flathead for sure!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I had no idea flatheads were stocked in portage? Does anyone know when or how many?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

old news in another thread here
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=92349&highlight=portage


----------

